# Tent or Luton?



## Gavel (Jan 22, 2009)

We are contemplating whether to upgrade from a 2 berth to a 4 or put one of the teenagers in a tent over Easter. I did it and he can have a hot water bottle. An upgrade could cost £2000 to a lot of money. What are your views? Am I a heartless b----?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Tent, no contest. :lol: 

tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Put them in a tent or an awning. Argos were selling a very good sleeping bag, huge tog rating for around 20 quid. Teenagers do not feel the cold,.

Unless, of course you want to change your van anyway, Alan.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Tent....they'll love it!!


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

It does rather depend on:

a/ How well house trained they are,
b/ Do they get out of bed before noon,
c/ Do they moan a lot,
d/ Feet and socks,
e/ Personal music devices,
f/ Do they want to be there

This not an exhaustive list but because of the variables listed one can see that it is not really possible to give more than general advice.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We were in this position about 10 years ago. Son and daughter so we looked fo caravan with bunks.

Cost over £2k to change .

After two days in France son asked if he could have a tent.

He never slept in caravan again.

Dave p


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Leave them at home


----------

